# Updated Tank Pix



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

So this is my first planted tank and I wanted to share a couple progress pix. I recently picked up some dwarf sag and java moss but neither seem to be doing so good. About 50% of the dwarf sag is gone and the java moss has come off the rock that it was attached to and now it's just randomly laying around the tank. But anyway I'm pretty happy with the other growth that I've gained there's about a 6 wk difference in the pix. The swords are really beginning to thicken up and start getting taller. About 2 wks ago I put some homemade root tabs in there that I purchased from a member and I think that's what's causing the swords to take off.

The extra light has since been removed do to my other light (on 125g) nearly catching fire. I only had it on there for a day or 2. That african that you see in tank has been living with that rhom for about 8 wks now and there are also about 20-30 3/4" convicts in there. I didn't put the convicts in for food they were hatched during my cycle process and I didn't worry about catching them....boy o boy I wish that I would've, LOL. Hoping eventually that Greasy (rhom) will eat em up. Yes that's right my rhom's name is Greasy....that's what you get when you let your 3 yr old nephew name your Piranha









Anyway here you go.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks awesome! Can't get any better than blk sub n green plants.IMO its the best color combo!very nice!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah, I love the contrast. Only regret is that I tried to Limo Tint the back glass and it formed bubbles the very next day. When I move the tank I will paint it black. I may even try to paint it in place with a roller at some point.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I found a awesome blue that let's some light thru. A light behind the the blue n tank glows blue. Light on top of tank n area around tank glows blue.looks pretty sweet.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

very nice indeed. clean and simply with alot of space to for fish to move around. i just got a new light today 3x54 and will take pics and update my tank


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice setup.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

nice work


----------

